# Yesterdays tomato harvest



## squatting dog (Jul 2, 2019)

Beginning to get a bunch of maters everyday.    and the onions are looking good.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Beginning to get a bunch of maters everyday.    and the onions are looking good.


@squatting dog, I wish I cold grow tomatoes, but have no space. Yours are beautiful! Do you can any?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Beginning to get a bunch of maters everyday.    and the onions are looking good.


 Yum.!!

 We used to grow tomatoes...up until a couple of years ago, but it got too much, we couldn't use them all..


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm all blunt fingers and dirty nails,  so no, I don't can them. However,wife cans me a bunch of them. 
On a totally different subject, I guess this new forum layout is ok. However, I had just figured out how to leave a reputation on someone's page. and now that feature is gone I suppose.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)

Beautiful tomatoes. Yum!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks great, but the best tasting tomatoes in the universe are grown along the Ohio river near Letart Falls


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Looks great, but the best tasting tomatoes in the universe are grown along the Ohio river near Letart Falls



They also have a Tomato Festival in Reynoldsburg (near me) in September.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

Tomatoes look wonderful SquattingDog!  There a little Thumbs Up icon under the posts here, on the right side, that's what you click to give someone a Like now.


----------



## 911 (Jul 2, 2019)

Back in the day when I worked on the farm, I ate a tomato everyday. I really like tomato sandwiches. Men should eat them just for the Lycopene. I remember one of my Health teachers telling us boys that it prevents prostate cancer. So, it was way back then, I started eating tomatoes whenever I could get my hands on them.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 2, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> They also have a Tomato Festival in Reynoldsburg (near me) in September.



Been there!  Great stuff, and I also loved the Millersport Sweet Corn Festival!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 2, 2019)

Mmmmmm.   Fresh white bread, mayonaise, a fat, juicy sliced tomato and plenty of salt/pepper.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh Yummy!  I love a good tomato and onions are so good for a person, too.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 3, 2019)

Jeez, I've got one lonely tomato right now that's almost red.    Life is slower here in Seattle due to the weather.   BUT, our cherries out here are ripe!


----------



## norman (Jul 3, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Beginning to get a bunch of maters everyday.    and the onions are looking good.


WOW...we have green beans and cucumbers out the waa zoo and lots of green tomatoes.. my mouth waters for a bacon and tomato sandwich.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 3, 2019)

Beautiful tomatoes. Mine,here in New Jersey, are as green as grass but it looks to be a good crop once they ripen that is unless the plants get mildew, dry rot or the crickets don't eat them. One thing that won't get them are the deer. A triple fence fixed that problem. I saw one circle the garden last night and he gave up. I won!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> , I guess this new forum layout is ok. However, I had just figured out how to leave a reputation on someone's page. and now that feature is gone I suppose.


@squatting dog use the like button on the post,,


----------



## 911 (Jul 3, 2019)

Not far from where we live is a small town named Washington Borough. The tomato festival is this weekend. Their tomatoes are known to be some of the best in the U.S. Check it out at tomato barn.com I prefer the yellow tomatoes because they have less acid.


----------

